# How to avoid impression of rhinestone design on back of shirt



## YourLogoGear (Jul 5, 2011)

I'd be interested to hear any "best practices" for avoiding the impression of your rhinestone design onto the back of the shirt. When possible, we thread the shirt over the platen, but without interchangeable platens, this is difficult for fitted ladies tees.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

I use a Teflon "pillow" that place inside the garment.


----------



## customtshirts4u (Apr 8, 2010)

I use a blank mouse pad inside the shirt


----------



## YourLogoGear (Jul 5, 2011)

charles95405 said:


> I use a Teflon "pillow" that place inside the garment.


Thanks Charles. How do you avoid the creases in the garment created by the top heat plate and the bottom platen when using a pillow? Maybe my pillow is too large? It's about 2" narrower and about the same length as my bottom platen.


----------



## customtshirts4u (Apr 8, 2010)

I rounded off the edges of the mousepad with a rotary dremel
Tool. If a certain type of fabric still shows marks I hit the marks with a little
Portable garment steamer I have.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

Teflon pillow. We don't have a problem with creases but if you do a little starch or steam will take care of it


----------



## ifusion (Jun 3, 2011)

as mentioned before, cardboard, mousepad and the pillow are all good techniques. You may also want to check and lighten the pressure on your heat press too. The idea of the heat press is to melt the glue. The stones are already sitting on the shirt so there is no reason to put high pressure. I find light to medium at heaviest leaves the last marks.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

I am with Jay and Binki....I have not had issues with creases as a rule..but if I do, a small steamers takes them out.


----------



## djque (Feb 5, 2013)

Light pressure then press again with a teflon sheet.


----------



## chunkymonkey (Jul 7, 2010)

Ease up on the pressure, but if you desire to press it harder than need be cardboard works well. The rhinestones don't need to be mashed into the garment.


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

YourLogoGear said:


> I'd be interested to hear any "best practices" for avoiding the impression of your rhinestone design onto the back of the shirt. When possible, we thread the shirt over the platen, but without interchangeable platens, this is difficult for fitted ladies tees.


If have not found a solution use a silicone Cookie baking mat like Silpat or Wilton. Insert it inside the shirt. You can get it from department, grocery or baking supply store. Cut it to size if it is too large to fit inside the shirt. Like kids size shirts. You can also buy large sizes for large designs.


----------

